# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  SBHonline Celebrities

## steelpe

Just a few famous people in this video at (forward 6:56)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J_Me-u3lvQ

Pretty bad when I can recognize some people whom I've never met.

----------


## amyb

Fun!

----------


## Cwater

So I did see Phil and Amy hanging at Santa Fe.

----------


## steelpe

> So I did see Phil and Amy hanging at Santa Fe.



Wait, was that a video you made?

----------


## GramChop

Four of my favorite St Barth peeps. Gros bisous, y’all.

----------


## Cwater

> Wait, was that a video you made?



no I can’t take credit

----------


## amyb

That was when David opened Santa Fe at 5:30 or so for sunset and cocktails and wonderful snacks. Then you could  saunter into the dining room for wonderful dinners beginning at 7pm or head home.  We enjoyed going there early. Maybe it will come back this season.

----------


## cec1

What am I missing? When I clicked on the link, I got a YouTube feature by “Donna Salerno,” apparently a travel agent. It’s all about gross excess on the island.

----------


## JEK

> What am I missing? When I clicked on the link, I got a YouTube feature by “Donna Salerno,” apparently a travel agent. It’s all about gross excess on the island.




  You need to scrub over to 6:56.

----------


## elgreaux

yes those little tapas evenings were fun...!

----------


## amyb

[QUOTE=elgreaux; little tapas 
Ellen I could not come up with that word, TAPAS, and went with snacks! 

Merci.

----------


## Jim A

Great video, better than most that I see online. Thanks for posting. 
You can only show so many places, but he hit some of our favorites. I've never been to L'Entracte but it looked pretty good on his video. We may have to try it.

----------


## Eve

I think I posted that before. And was just as excited

----------


## davesmom

Fun video and familiar faces!  I have never been to Santa Fe for dinner.  Do they still have dinner service?  We still have a few days to fill in restaurants for dinner and lunch.  Last time, we were scheduled to go to L'il Rock for lunch but our concierge screwed up and sent us on a day it was closed.  I think we will try to go for lunch again there.  It is not the easiest place to find...We are starting to fill out a restaurant list and it is about 1/2 done and reserved so far.  (We pretty much stick with French or Caribbean food for the most part.)  Any suggestions?  We really miss some of the old ones.  Little places like Le Carré were so much fun for lunch..it would be nice to have little informal places like that so you don't have to eat 3 big meals/day.  In Feb. there was a fun pizza place in Saint Jean (I think it had an Irish name) that was good for a "light" night.  Sometimes, it is nice to try new places, too.  Is there a new place that Franck has?  I thought I read about something like that.

----------


## amyb

Th McCool pub was fun, Gina. Note that  the pizza maker went back to Bananiers...a good spot for lunch or dinner. No more pizza there.And yes, Santa Fe is lunch and dinner and, closed Monday and Tuesdays. The road has been widened and regraded and much easier to navigate..especially by the fitness center.

----------


## Eve

Best restaurant on the island

----------


## elgreaux

> Th McCool pub was fun, Gina. Note that  the pizza maker went back to Bananiers...a good spot for lunch or dinner. No more pizza there.And yes, Santa Fe is lunch and dinner and, closed Monday and Tuesdays. The road has been widened and regraded and much easier to navigate..especially by the fitness center.



The road work continues by and past Santa Fe toward Gustavia.. hopefully that will be completed shortly!

----------


## Jim A

> Fun video and familiar faces!  I have never been to Santa Fe for dinner.  Do they still have dinner service?  We still have a few days to fill in restaurants for dinner and lunch.  Last time, we were scheduled to go to L'il Rock for lunch but our concierge screwed up and sent us on a day it was closed.  I think we will try to go for lunch again there.  It is not the easiest place to find...We are starting to fill out a restaurant list and it is about 1/2 done and reserved so far.  (We pretty much stick with French or Caribbean food for the most part.)  Any suggestions?  We really miss some of the old ones.  Little places like Le Carré were so much fun for lunch..it would be nice to have little informal places like that so you don't have to eat 3 big meals/day.  In Feb. there was a fun pizza place in Saint Jean (I think it had an Irish name) that was good for a "light" night.  Sometimes, it is nice to try new places, too.  Is there a new place that Franck has?  I thought I read about something like that.



We always think about where we would like to eat during each of our trips and are in the middle of that discussion now. The only exception to this is lunch at Santa Fe, because it is an absolute given that if they are open, we are going for lunch. The only question is how many times.

----------


## steelpe

> We always think about where we would like to eat during each of our trips and are in the middle of that discussion now. The only exception to this is lunch at Santa Fe, because it is an absolute given that if they are open, we are going for lunch. The only question is how many times.



Never been there for lunch.... only twice for dinner (2011 and 2016).... it's on our list for this upcoming trip.  In fact, I think this may be our Thanksgiving dinner location (not exactly sure though).

----------


## davesmom

> Th McCool pub was fun, Gina. Note that  the pizza maker went back to Bananiers...a good spot for lunch or dinner. No more pizza there.And yes, Santa Fe is lunch and dinner and, closed Monday and Tuesdays. The road has been widened and regraded and much easier to navigate..especially by the fitness center.



So excited to hear about the road!  We certainly will try Bananiers..in all the years we have been coming, I have never been there but without Andy's, we were pizza-less until McCool's came along.  I will have to find where Bananiers is located.  And for sure we will do dinner at Santa Fe; I already have a lunch set up there and it is ranked #2 in my must-dos so doing it twice is twice as nice (especially with you two!)  Hey, Ellen, let's make it a six-some!

----------


## elgreaux

> So excited to hear about the road!  We certainly will try Bananiers..in all the years we have been coming, I have never been there but without Andy's, we were pizza-less until McCool's came along.  I will have to find where Bananiers is located.  And for sure we will do dinner at Santa Fe; I already have a lunch set up there and it is ranked #2 in my must-dos so doing it twice is twice as nice (especially with you two!)  Hey, Ellen, let's make it a six-some!



sounds good, but there was always pizza between Andy's and McCool's (where I have never been)... Le Bouchon has good pizza, Isoletta has good pizza, JP has been in various locations and makes good pizza....there is a place in Gustavia called La Quintessence that has good pizza.. in case you need a pie when Bananiers is closed...

----------


## amyb

> And yes, Santa Fe is lunch and dinner and, closed Tuesdays and Wednesdays. The road has been widened and regraded and much easier to navigate..especially by the fitness center.



I AM CORRECTING SANTA FE CLOSINGS with an update.

SANTA FE IS CLOSED TUESDAYS AND WEDNESDAYS.

AS OF LAST NIGHT FREE VALET PARKING OFFERED AS ROAD HAS GAPING HOLES AND VERY LITTLE PARKING SPACE AVAILABLE  FOR NOW

----------


## davesmom

> sounds good, but there was always pizza between Andy's and McCool's (where I have never been)... Le Bouchon has good pizza, Isoletta has good pizza, JP has been in various locations and makes good pizza....there is a place in Gustavia called La Quintessence that has good pizza.. in case you need a pie when Bananiers is closed...



Thank you, Ellen!   We have obviously missed the pizza boat and now feel better informed.  I look forward to trying new pizza there!  McCool's was convenient to Le Guanahani, relatively speaking, compared to going into Gustavia so we appreciated the location.  But having never been to Isola, nor Isoletta, I think a trip may be in order!

----------


## elgreaux

> Thank you, Ellen!   We have obviously missed the pizza boat and now feel better informed.  I look forward to trying new pizza there!  McCool's was convenient to Le Guanahani, relatively speaking, compared to going into Gustavia so we appreciated the location.  But having never been to Isola, nor Isoletta, I think a trip may be in order!



Le Bouchon is not to far from Guanahani ... and good pizza this season.

----------


## davesmom

> Le Bouchon is not to far from Guanahani ... and good pizza this season.



That is wonderful to know and we certainly will be visiting Le Bouchon!!  (Co-incidentally we were just at the Napa "Bouchon" last week..always a good place, too!  But they do steak-frites to kill for and not pizza!)

----------


## amyb

Bouchon in  Yountville is my favorite place to enjoy roasted marrow bones.and they have perfect bread upon which to slather it.

----------


## elgreaux

> That is wonderful to know and we certainly will be visiting Le Bouchon!!  (Co-incidentally we were just at the Napa "Bouchon" last week..always a good place, too!  But they do steak-frites to kill for and not pizza!)



Yes well this isn't exactly on a par with a Thomas Keller Bouchon, but they do have really good magret de canard among other things beyond their pizza menu...

----------

